# Which 1?



## seanwilson1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have 2different kinds of calcium D3.
Exo Terra, which is what ive been giving her.
Rep-Cal, christmas gift, which I missplaced until now. States its phosphorus free

Which is recommended most?


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2014)

If you live where your tortoise gets outside a lot and lots of sunshine, a few times a week, you don't need any D3[/i]


Also, if you don't, only use a small pinch 1-2 times a week. Too much D3 is not good either. Either one is probably fine. Might as well use the phos free first.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha I really wish that was an option :-( I live in the highest cold/hot deficit city in the world ottawa ontario. She gets out about 3-5months of the year depending on how hot our summer gets. But for the majority of the year shes inside. So thats why I need her calcium powder


Our summers are +30 to +40, and our winters get -30 to -40 celcius


So which calcium would be recommended?


----------

